# What do you do for a living?



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I'm super curious as to what everyone here does for living?
Horsey or otherwise, do you like your job/career? Would you do something else if you could?

I work for a bookie, so it's an office job, full time, 40 hour weeks, while the pay is good it can be quite a volatile industry and as I'm only 25, I don't want to have to worry about redundancies and so on forever, I'd also like to get into something I'm more passionate about and ... enjoy more?

So just curious as to what everyone does, and whether you enjoy it! Or whether you don't!

:grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

A bookie? As in someone who takes bets for a living?


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

@Dreamcatcher Arabians 
Yep spot on!


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Software developer. 10/10


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

seabiscuit91 said:


> @Dreamcatcher Arabians
> Yep spot on!


And that's legal? Forgive my incredulity, you'd be doing some hard time here, so I'm just kind of stunned. 

As for me, horse breeder. Worked for the sheriff's dept for almost 30 years, and I was part of the best department ever. LOVED my job. Until today, I'd have told you I love breeding my horses, but this ant bite thing is making me hate LIFE right now.


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

@Dreamcatcher Arabians 

I'm in Australia, so our gambling industry is very different to the states. 
It's legal everywhere, It's become very a corporate industry over the last few years especially.

It's a very online business, as opposed to what you guys have say in Vegas or on track, basically everyone is betting on all sports/horse races over the app/website etc. 

Horse breeder sounds amazing! I'm sure it's hard work, and the ants cannot help! Still I find the breeding side of things very interesting!


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

I am from Germany and came to the US for a PhD in math. I met my wife during grad school, and by now I'm a citizen. Getting a tenure-track job in academia is quite difficult, but I've been teaching math at a New England boarding school for ten years, including many college-level electives. I have two horse farms literally across the road from campus, though I ride at a farm about 45 mins away. Trail access, you know...

I'd do most of it again, especially grad school, but I wish my degree program would have offered more preparation for not-academic careers for mathematicians.


----------



## edf (Dec 20, 2013)

I am a medical assistant/medical records for a medical department in a county prison. I mostly do record keeping, hand out responses to inmates and such. Help out with obtaining vitals, drawing blood, intakes , respond to medical emergencies, suicide rounds and ect.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Unfortunately don't have an outside job, so my hobby has turned full time job.
Can't really beat it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

seabiscuit91 said:


> @Dreamcatcher Arabians
> 
> I'm in Australia, so our gambling industry is very different to the states.
> It's legal everywhere, It's become very a corporate industry over the last few years especially.
> ...


Where I live, they BARELY tolerate gambling at the Indian Casinos. As a matter of fact, they're having a BIG dust up at the Capitol, trying to find new revenue streams for the budget and someone wanted to expand the Indian gambling. It's creating a real fight, those who do not want it because people get gambling addictions (and what's not said on the evening news, we're living in the BUCKLE of the Bible Belt so their beliefs are getting in the way) and those who can see that it could be a very valuable source of income. 

Regular gambling books are totally illegal here, so that why my jaw dropped a little when you said right out you worked for a bookie. I had to see where you lived, saw that it was Australia and was a little less stunned. 

Breeding is a fascinating, rewarding, heartbreaking job. When everything goes right, it's amazing. When things go really wrong, it's despair. At this point in my life, I wouldn't trade with anyone, but there are physical things that make you start saying, "I might need to start thinking about retiring, again.". Ant bites, having to physically handle the youngsters, things that you find are no longer as easy as they used to be. But for now, and that's all that matters, it's great! :loveshower:


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

mmshiro said:


> I'd do most of it again, especially grad school, but I wish my degree program would have offered more preparation for not-academic careers for mathematicians.


Yep, I think this is so important. I finished my PhD 10 years ago, and knew throughout the program I wanted an applied research career (which I do have), but basically had to keep it a secret from all the professors I worked with because I made them look bad by not pursuing a tenure track job. Now I make it a point to join panels at least once a year to talk about non-academic careers with current grad students so they don't feel like they're ruining their lives if they're interested in something else. Not to mention the fact that tenure track jobs are few and far between...


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm a nurse


----------



## musume11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I finished my PhD in chemistry 2 years ago and I am currently a research scientist. It is not easy to have a full time job while keeping up with lesson and training...


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I am impressed with the number of PhD answering on here. I got my PhD 20 years ago this year (eke, can't be that long ago). I teach chemistry at a small college in Georgia.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Having come to it only as an adult, I call riding my second retirement plan (along with TIAA-CREF). The latter ensures the funds, the former the activities to fill (much of) my time with.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I am currently a Service Administrator at a telecommunications/security company. We do phones, phone systems, cabling, security cameras, paging systems, etc. 

I am, however, working on my resume because I want to get into a law firm. I graduated college in Legal Studies.  I have a few places I'm interested in & it helps that we do a lot of work for law firms too.  I want to be a Paralegal.

You guys have really cool jobs!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I stumbled my way through almost six years of college (give or take a semester), having no idea what to do with myself once my dream of becoming a veterinarian was squashed by my hatred of math and chemistry. I ended up dropping out due to financial issues. I was working a retail job at the time, and would just send out application after application for jobs I thought I could do. I ended up getting hired as a legal secretary. Within three years, I'd worked my way up to legal assistant and now am a paralegal at a different firm doing defense work. I went into this career thinking that I just wanted something that was 9-5 with weekends off. I ended up with a job that I love.

My job is fairly intense/high stress but I thrive in that sort of environment. I do occasionally have to work overtime (nights, weekends to get certain projects done) but i have the ability to log into work from home so that definitely helps. 

The pay is decent, although we still live paycheck to paycheck most of the time. My one regret is dropping out of school, because if I had my undergrad degree I am pretty sure I would have gone on to law school. As it is, I do everything an attorney does except go to trial and make the big bucks.


----------



## 6th Sense (Feb 12, 2015)

My main job is as a web/graphic designer and I've run my own business for about 15 years now. I enjoy it but am moving into complementary therapies, mainly for animals but I also do some reiki for people. Equine reiki is something I love doing and I've just completed a professional course in animal communication (don't shoot me!). Hopefully the therapy stuff will take over the design work and I'll just work with animals soon, fingers crossed!


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

Hotel designer


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm a registered nurse. Allows me to afford my high maintence mare and live comfortably. And I have health insurance, a retirement plan, etc.... all the important adult stuff! 

I could have easily taken horses and teaching as my career, but chose not to. After 10 years going to the barn became more of a chore then something I looked forward to.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Oreos Girl said:


> I am impressed with the number of PhD answering on here. I got my PhD 20 years ago this year (eke, can't be that long ago). I teach chemistry at a small college in Georgia.


Hmmm... could horse people be particularly driven, problem-solving type people? 

Finished mine 13 years ago. Seems like yesterday.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

egrogan said:


> Yep, I think this is so important. I finished my PhD 10 years ago, and knew throughout the program I wanted an applied research career (which I do have), but basically had to keep it a secret from all the professors I worked with because I made them look bad by not pursuing a tenure track job. Now I make it a point to join panels at least once a year to talk about non-academic careers with current grad students so they don't feel like they're ruining their lives if they're interested in something else. Not to mention the fact that tenure track jobs are few and far between...


While applied research isn't possible in all fields, sometimes, I wish I was working in applied research. I have tenure, so not going anywhere (pays for my horse addiction), but teaching can be such a huge PITA.


----------



## Horse77199 (May 17, 2017)

I'm a veterinary technician (8 years and counting). I also train, compete and breed personal protection and police K9s. I absolutely love my job! I work at a large specialty and emergency vet hospital. Although it's definitely not the most profitable job financially, I love what I do and couldn't see myself doing anything else  My dogs are more of a hobbie that has taken over my life and become a second job


----------



## Airrider01 (May 15, 2017)

ApuetsoT said:


> Software developer. 10/10


That's awesome! where do you work?


----------



## Airrider01 (May 15, 2017)

student, working at the local stables, my mum is an accountant and has had horses coming up 20 years


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Airrider01 said:


> That's awesome! where do you work?


An environmental data acquisition company.


----------



## MerriBelle1 (Apr 19, 2017)

This is fascinating thread. So interesting to read about peoples jobs. I am now retired from the medical field which was varied--was office manager, critical nurse, long haul trucker/trainer, professional cat groomer, grooming shop manager, field supervisor over 125 caregivers, and the list goes on. Now I enjoy horse pedigree research which I have done professionally for nearly 50 years. (multiple breeds).


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I work for an insurance agency. Hate the work itself but it pays the bills, everyone I work with is genuinely nice, and they have a generous time off policy.


My degree is in Equine Training & Breeding and Business Management w/an Agriculture Emphasis. I worked for a big name reining trainer/breeder for a bit after college. Loved, loved, loved the work, but 24/7/365 wasn't conducive to the family life I wanted, so horses are now just my hobby.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm an analyst for a law enforcement agency. I finished my associates in business years ago and just recently decided to go back and get my bachelors in criminal justice. I hope to finish it this year.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm an occupational therapist (full time), but also have my CDL and will haul cattle and/or hay for people I know. I recently stopped taking in horses for rehab and also have some cows. I do day work on ranches for people I know. During the winter months I do rental turnovers with light maintenance, too, more to stay in shape..

I like variety and don't watch TV. :grin:


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

English teacher. Probably not always obvious based on the grammar in my posts.


----------



## CA VA shooter (Feb 4, 2015)

Was a Deputy Sheriff working at the same agency as DreamCatcher Arabians. It was an awesome agency and I regret ever leaving. I now work in quesi-law enforcement position for a federal agency.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

CA VA shooter said:


> Was a Deputy Sheriff working at the same agency as DreamCatcher Arabians. It was an awesome agency and I regret ever leaving. I now work in quesi-law enforcement position for a federal agency.


I don't regret leaving, it was time to hang it up for me. I DO miss my friends and I chat with them on FB daily. We're a salty old bunch.


----------



## CA VA shooter (Feb 4, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I don't regret leaving, it was time to hang it up for me. I DO miss my friends and I chat with them on FB daily. We're a salty old bunch.



You served your time though, I was no where near retirement. I miss the camaraderie, haven't found anything like it.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

CA VA shooter said:


> You served your time though, I was no where near retirement. I miss the camaraderie, haven't found anything like it.


There is no where and nothing like it anywhere else. We are a unique bunch. :smile:


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Jan1975 said:


> English teacher. Probably not always obvious based on the grammar in my posts.


It's not a grammar mistake, it's "the appropriate style and register for the context"!


----------



## autumn rain (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm a teacher and have spent most of my career in special education, working with children with a variety of needs from behavioural, to academic, to social emotional. This year I am back in a regular classroom and am enjoying the change.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm a professional firefighter in a large Metro department in NC.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I am a Goddess, have been all my life, however it doesn't pay the bills too well. I manage the front desk at a hotel when I am not Goddess-ing.


----------



## Emily Latham (May 20, 2017)

I am a stay at home/entrepreneur. When I'm not managing the house and children, I'm making and selling soap, taking photos for my small photography business, or working on our small acre farm.


----------



## wendyxies (May 2, 2017)

Im working in a delivery department for a furniture store. Im studying in transport and logistics management and im starting soon a stock management certificate


----------



## demimondaine119 (Jun 11, 2017)

I am a lab assistant so I do ECGs, phlebotomy, drug screens, waived testing, ect. I just finished my 2 year degree in lab sciences, but am thinking of moving towards environmental sciences to finish my 4 year instead of finishing up in clinical lab sciences. I'm really not sure what to do here. The lab I have worked at since 2012 is really disorganized and its only gotten worse in those 5 years; its giving me a sour taste in this field.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I am a Research Attorney for a Superior (Trial) Court Judge. Lots of reading, some very complex and mundane things, but I enjoy it. Starting my 5 year countdown to retirement (have been here 20 years). CAN.NOT.WAIT. Pay is good for a government job and my Judge understands me bailing on certain days for horse events!


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm a conductor for the railroad. I hate it. Don't get me wrong, the job is awesome, the scenery changes, I get to mostly work unsupervised and the money is phenomenal ... but they didn't come up with the term "being railroaded" for nothing. Every railroad carrier is exactly the same, they all rape their employees for every last ounce of work and hang you out to dry. I don't have days off. Like ever. I'm on call 24/7, I don't get much sleep, insurance premiums keep going up every year but our paychecks don't, the company can move you wherever they want and cut your pay and refuse to uphold written agreements whenever they want. It was great when I was 21 and had no life, no pets, no house. Now I'm 27 and I have a fiancé, two horses and a bird, and I'd like to buy a house and start accruing equity and I can't because there are 50 year old folks who've been with the company for 20 years who are having to walk away from their houses because all of a sudden the company has decided it wants to kill off this terminal. It's not for me. I don't want to spend the rest of my life a slave to the railroad ... and then die 2.3 years after retirement, which is the going average. A lifetime of no sleep and being awake at odd hours will shorten your life span considerably. 

-- Kai


----------



## pineapplepastures (Nov 12, 2013)

Im a stay at homesteader & have an online vintage shop www.yankeerosevintage.com 
I donate 50% of all purchases to a non profit org called American Farmland Trust. Im also an activist for sustainable farming development. <3


----------



## They Call Me Pete (Oct 27, 2009)

Stay at home dad and teacher. We homeschool our kids. I also work for a buddy who does remodeling 1-2 days a week. Worked construction and had a small landscape biz before being Mr mom


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Legal assistant for 20 years, sell used tack on the side and clean saddles (that's a new thing), and a heifer feeder and counter (my first hour of every evening after work). I'm about to open an actual tack shop, rather than just running it out of my own tack room.

DH just retired at the first of the year as a probation/parole officer for the state. He got his 20 years in, retired at 45, and then he went right into banking, and is a loan officer in training. One of the best days ever for us as a family was the first day he went to work at a job that didn't require he wear kevlar to the office. He's also a firefighter, a reserve deputy sheriff, and sells/flips used bass boats and cars on the side.

We also have the small ranch/cattle operation, hence the heifer feeding and cow counting I do.


----------

